# PAM's, BAM's, and old posts



## Doc (Aug 31, 2006)

There are many reasons Im reluctant to post videos. Partly, because without instruction, they are meaningless. The general perception that you can learn from video is a false one without prior significant knowledge of that which you are viewing, and what to look for. It is for this reason; we (MSU) only use them as video notes for those taught directly by a certified instructor.

First, Delayed Sword was taught to me by Mr. Parker as a lapel grab, not a punch. However, we do have a punch version known as Sword of Doom, so we do entertain both scenarios.

Our philosophy about grabs and pushes are simple. It is an after-the-fact response we are training for. Treating grabs and pushes, as attempts is ludicrous. Sooner, or later all of the mortal students will be actually grabbed or pushed, and should prepare for it with proper training and an in-depth understanding of the dynamics of these type assaults.
Pushes and grabs are defined by there action that includes the momentary Contact Manipulation element.

Specifically for Delayed Sword, when you are grabbed there is an inherent Push of Aggression that is part of the elements of the assault. Attackers do not walk up to you and reach up carefully to not touch your body, and only grab your clothing. They slam there hand into your chest knocking you backwards and than seize as the intimidation tactic part of the aggressive action. Of course the assumption here is that you are caught off guard, and the action has already occurred when you recognize youre been assaulted. Unlike punches, a push or grab has already occurred and requires contact. A person may punch at you with no physical contact. Only attempts may be treated as punches not requiring contact.

Because of this aggressive action, you will be knocked off balance, and will instinctively move one, or both feet to regain your balance and control as your hands move upward instinctively to where the contact was made. That is the reason for the first step AFTER the push.

The second step is to regain control and to solidify your stance and includes the *PAM (Platform Aligning Mechanism),* as well as the Outward Downward Index to engage and solidify the upper and lower platforms together.

The hands are then Indexed upward. This is not only part of the alignment process, but it is also a part of the Psychology of Confrontation component That gives the attacker you have given up and he has effectively intimidated you. Meanwhile everything has been compensated for, aligned, recruited and presented for Initial Retaliation.

The victim than pivots into a neutral bow with a right inward across the face to access the Startle Reflex, and PNF Response that drops into a hammer-fist to the head of the humerus that corresponds essentially with L-1 with a *PAM*. This is a devastating strike capable of ending the confrontation alone. The leg on that side will collapse partially or fully, and strength will leave the right arm and hand.

The right hand maintains contact and controls the depth and distance and shifts to a front-to-back alignment.

Dragging up in preparation for a Gauging Front Kick, and controlling the distance with the right hand, kicks between the legs to lower height. After retrieving the kick, Index the depth control right hand and plant forward with a hand sword to the side of the neck at a 45-degree angle downward with a *BAM*.

There are other subtleties in mechanisms as well, but not actually worth discussion in writing without physical instruction. 

All that you see, is not all that you see.  Ron Chapél


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Doc may I copy this you know where? Or would you prefer that I not?  I think it could prove useful to some, but I'm also sure it will inspire some "backlash" from others.  So I'm asking first.

Hawkman


----------



## Doc (Aug 31, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Doc may I copy this you know where? Or would you prefer that I not?  I think it could prove useful to some, but I'm also sure it will inspire some "backlash" from others.  So I'm asking first.
> 
> Hawkman


As you know "Hawkman," I stay awake at night worrying what others think about what I say and do. 

Do what you got to do Bro. It's cool! Givem' hell.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> As you know "Hawkman," I stay awake at night worrying what others think about what I say and do.
> 
> Do what you got to do Bro. It's cool! Givem' hell.


 
Got it, here come the fireworks.  Guess I better get my neck ready for that rope..


----------



## Doc (Aug 31, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Got it, here come the fireworks.  Guess I better get my neck ready for that rope..


They can bring the rope, but they also better have their "A" game with it or they'll end up wearing it themselves.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 31, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> They can bring the rope, but they also better have their "A" game with it or they'll end up wearing it themselves.


 
Daaaaaam. I'm thinking some of my attitude problem may be rubbing off on you.

Popcorn poppin,

D.


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 1, 2006)

All that you see, is not all that you see.  Ron Chapél

as opposed to 

"what you see is what you get,you've made your bed you better lie on it" -Paul Weller


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 1, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> As you know "Hawkman," I stay awake at night worrying what others think about what I say and do.


 
No you don't, you stay awake all night torturing out-of-town visitors with endless repetitions!

(Which is exaclty what I needed :0)


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Sep 1, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> There are many reasons I&#8217;m reluctant to post videos. Partly, because without instruction, they are meaningless. The general perception that you can learn from video is a false one without prior significant knowledge of that which you are viewing, and what to look for. It is for this reason; we (MSU) only use them as &#8216;video notes&#8217; for those taught directly by a certified instructor.
> 
> Doc, I think what the EPAK community is asking you for is simply a taste of what your SL4 is all about.  You could do a video and give some instructional information in it but not give all the goodies away.  Maybe a video with some of the yellow belt techniques, sets and forms.
> 
> ...


 
Ok well I guess you can explain some of this to me in Tampa FL in Nov ?


----------



## Doc (Sep 1, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> Ok well I guess you can explain some of this to me in Tampa FL in Nov ?


Not as difficult as it sounds, "when you see it." See you there.


----------



## Rook (Sep 2, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> There are many reasons Im reluctant to post videos. Partly, because without instruction, they are meaningless. The general perception that you can learn from video is a false one without prior significant knowledge of that which you are viewing, and what to look for. It is for this reason; we (MSU) only use them as video notes for those taught directly by a certified instructor.


 
I have never practiced kempo in any form so I don't know abou the internal politics going on.  

However, making videos available is good not because people can learn how to do things from them, which they really can't, but rather because that it allows people to see what you are practicing and decide if they are interested in what you do.  That gives people who might otherwise not have interest in what you are doing a chance to see what you have to offer them.


----------



## Doc (Sep 2, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> I have never practiced kempo in any form so I don't know abou the internal politics going on.
> 
> However, making videos available is good not because people can learn how to do things from them, which they really can't, but rather because that it allows people to see what you are practicing and decide if they are interested in what you do.  That gives people who might otherwise not have interest in what you are doing a chance to see what you have to offer them.


Only in contrasting arts. Looking at a video of what we teach would only give you a very general sense of what we teach. I repeat my initial premise. "How do you know what you're looking at?" Very experienced persons from kenpo can look at video presentations of what we teach, and see nothing but a strike, kick, and strike. That's what everyone does. You see nothing but what your knowledge level supports. A director looks at a film and sees varying shades of color temperature in various scenes, recognizes camera angles, subtle lighting shifts, and edits along with the insertion and timing of digital effects, etc. Another justs sees a movie and based on his taste, decides if he liked it or not. "They didn't blow anything up so that movie sucked."


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 2, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Only in contrasting arts. Looking at a video of what we teach would only give you a very general sense of what we teach. I repeat my initial premise. "How do you know what you're looking at?" Very experienced persons from kenpo can look at video presentations of what we teach, and see nothing but a strike, kick, and strike. That's what everyone does. You see nothing but what your knowledge level supports. A director looks at a film and sees varying shades of color temperature in various scenes, recognizes camera angles, subtle lighting shifts, and edits along with the insertion and timing of digital effects, etc. Another justs sees a movie and based on his taste, decides if he liked it or not. "They didn't blow anything up so that movie sucked."


 
Having recently stuck my head in the noose via email, and having been  on the firing line over this stuff before, I'm not only behind you here, Doc, but could well be on the front line.  Beside all that... I can't let my friend, James, have all the fun now, can I?

PS:  I do believe that I and the Missus will be seeing you in Austin, in September?  ... Finally. :rofl:


----------



## Doc (Sep 2, 2006)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Having recently stuck my head in the noose via email, and having been  on the firing line over this stuff before, I'm not only behind you here, Doc, but could well be on the front line.  Beside all that... I can't let my friend, James, have all the fun now, can I?
> 
> PS:  I do believe that I and the Missus will be seeing you in Austin, in September?  ... Finally. :rofl:


Thanks for the warning.


----------

